# Any feedback on these mini breeders?



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know much about mini breeders. All I can say is that I have read good things about DiMarnique.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No first hand experience with any of them, but I also read great things about DiMarnique and also Aery. My new standard puppy has Dassin bloodlines, but she is not from that kennel.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodlesonline.com - a couple of mini breeders advertising their pups now.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

vegas said:


> I don't know much about mini breeders. All I can say is that I have read good things about DiMarnique.





zooeysmom said:


> No first hand experience with any of them, but I also read great things about DiMarnique and also Aery. My new standard puppy has Dassin bloodlines, but she is not from that kennel.





patk said:


> poodlesonline.com - a couple of mini breeders advertising their pups now.



Thanks everyone! I think I've narrowed it down to DiMarnique, Shiann, Aery, and ******* (in no particular order).


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

New here so I'm not sure why the last breeder won't display but it's S o s h e r r. Any feedback is welcomed!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

ashcash said:


> New here so I'm not sure why the last breeder won't display but it's S o s h e r r. Any feedback is welcomed!


I suppose this name was programmed by the admins so it could not be seen (just a guess on my part). Or it spells like a word that is not supposed to be seen.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

probably blanked at request of breeder. one can guess at why.


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

patk said:


> probably blanked at request of breeder. one can guess at why.



I guess I'm not "one," ha. Could someone elaborate for those out of the loop?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I looked at Shiann... But wanted a toy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My silver minipoo is from Aery - she is a real sweet dog. I get so many people oohing and awhing over how she looks like a show dog.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

someday said:


> I guess I'm not "one," ha. Could someone elaborate for those out of the loop?


probably negative comments to which the breeder objected. since pf doesn't usually remove negative comments just because someone objects, i assume a threat of litigation may have been involved, so the name at least was blanked out. i don't know this for sure, but that would be my best guess given what i have seen about the way the forum is administered.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Skylar said:


> My silver minipoo is from Aery - she is a real sweet dog. I get so many people oohing and awhing over how she looks like a show dog.


there used to be another pf member who owned an aery poodle. i think he was a larger mini. she doesn't seem to be active anymore, but you should be able to find some of her posts by doing a search for aery. her dog was named nickel.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

Skylar said:


> My silver minipoo is from Aery - she is a real sweet dog. I get so many people oohing and awhing over how she looks like a show dog.


I'm leaning strongly toward Aery. He _may_ have a litter of black and white soon. He mentioned that he breed for himself first and we must be open to color and sex. I'm really scared that I'll end up with a white puppy. I'm not sure that I'll be able to keep up with its maintenance.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

patk said:


> probably negative comments to which the breeder objected. since pf doesn't usually remove negative comments just because someone objects, i assume a threat of litigation may have been involved, so the name at least was blanked out. i don't know this for sure, but that would be my best guess given what i have seen about the way the forum is administered.


I think you're right. I stumbled across some negative feedback earlier this evening.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ashcash said:


> I'm leaning strongly toward Aery. He _may_ have a litter of black and white soon. He mentioned that he breed for himself first and we must be open to color and sex. I'm really scared that I'll end up with a white puppy. I'm not sure that I'll be able to keep up with its maintenance.


just tell him about your concerns re keeping up with maintenance re white. he's a groomer (or at least runs a grooming salon) as well as a breeder and judge, so he may not be totally unsympathetic.


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

*Made a deposit *



vegas said:


> I don't know much about mini breeders. All I can say is that I have read good things about DiMarnique.





zooeysmom said:


> No first hand experience with any of them, but I also read great things about DiMarnique and also Aery. My new standard puppy has Dassin bloodlines, but she is not from that kennel.





hopetocurl said:


> I looked at Shiann... But wanted a toy.





Skylar said:


> My silver minipoo is from Aery - she is a real sweet dog. I get so many people oohing and awhing over how she looks like a show dog.





patk said:


> just tell him about your concerns re keeping up with maintenance re white. he's a groomer (or at least runs a grooming salon) as well as a breeder and judge, so he may not be totally unsympathetic.


Thanks everyone!! I put a deposit down on a Silver Beige girl at Amity in MN a couple of days ago :biggrin:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

congrats! I love silver beige!


----------

